# Uber money-Interesting read.



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/2019-10-28-uber-money-bank-account-debit-credit-card.html


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

They couldn't easily do that here - Australia heavily regulates all financial services companies, to the point that the world's most regulator-averse company probably wouldn't want to go there. On top of that, interchange is so low that they couldn't fund a 5% cash back on Uber spend unless they either burn money or issue only cobranded Amex cards.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Hmm... _Uber Money_... weird/scary concept. Since they deduct some 60% of a ride's fare, does that mean 1.00 Uber Dollar is worth 0.40 US Dollar?!


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave money in Uber's hands? Ummm, no thank you. I'll continue to cash out every day that I drive.


----------



## ilka (Mar 15, 2019)

Free bank accounts? Oh goody, and the terms and conditions?
F... that for a joke :frown:


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Go to make a withdrawal ... sorry you've been deactivated


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Uber is slowly getting there.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

ilka said:


> Free bank accounts? Oh goody, and the terms and conditions?
> F... that for a joke :frown:


Something along the lines of "we can take your money at any time, for any reason, and without notifying you".


----------

